

Ask HN: Accelerator programs that currently accept applications? - 1p1e1

Y Combinator is accepting applications for its  Winter 2014 funding cycle. What are some other accelerators that are currently (or soon) accepting applications for their next cycle?
======
AbhishekBiswal
Sign up on f6s.com and apply to multiple programmes from there.

Check out Techstars : [http://techstars.com](http://techstars.com) They're
currently accepting applications for Boston.

------
ActVen
Take a look at [http://www.gan.co](http://www.gan.co) and
[http://www.f6s.com](http://www.f6s.com)

------
keiferski
[http://alphalab.org/](http://alphalab.org/)

------
nathansnyder
Go to f6s.com

